# Coconut Oil vs Coconut



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I've skimmed quite a few thread where ya'll give Coconut Oil to your dogs. 

I am gonna be lazy and ask WHY???

ALSO ~~ I just toasted up some Coconut for the peeps ~~ we missed our trip to hawaii this year and so I need to make some hawaiin desserts with the toasted coconut.

QUESTION for you food experts ~~ has anyone tried giving toasted coconut to their dogs?...is it GOOD or BAD for them??


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I expect it is good. I think coconut oil is more beneficial because it is more concentrated, as well as easier to eat and digest. You would need to eat a lot of raw coconut to equal a TBS of oil. Also, I know I would need to spend a great deal of time chewing. I think dogs would not chew it, so it would probably pass through without being assimilated. I'm just supposing, based on reasonable logic.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda loves virgin coconut oil, I use it on my legs, hands, and face, when I do Matilda will try licking it off, I remember there's a thread somewhere about it, Marie, Snowballs mommy was giving him a little everyday, I usually give Matilda 1/4 teaspoon or so, it's her favorite treat. Lol


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Paula and Sylvia. I will look into getting some coconut oil.

I just thought that since I LOVE toasted coconut, i would let my dogs try some. As long as I know it isn't gonna hurt them.

TY (^.^)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hedy, I think the point is that we have serviceable molars to masticate, whereas dog's teeth are made to shred and swallow whole. 
Tonight I made cod breaded in Panko crumbs and cooked in coconut oil. The smell is heavenly. I have a very poor appetite and am disinclined to eat, but some members of my family are really happy with it.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Hedy, I think the point is that we have serviceable molars to masticate, whereas dog's teeth are made to shred and swallow whole.
> Tonight I made cod breaded in Panko crumbs and cooked in coconut oil. The smell is heavenly. I have a very poor appetite and am disinclined to eat, but some members of my family are really happy with it.


Sounds delicious!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I give G&M coconut flakes as treats and they love them. They also get their teeth brushed with coconut oil every alternate day. I used to give them coconut oil in their food but now I give them fish oil for joint and bone health. And we rub coconut oil on their paws once a week to moisturize. 

Clearly we like coconut oil here


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh and why? I believe that it has many benefits. Quoting a web page -

There are many other benefits of coconut oil for dogs, all good reasons why you should give your dog some virgin coconut oil. First, it can potentially reduce cancer risks. It also improves the digestion of your dog and becomes medicine for most digestive upsets. The thyroid function is also kept normal with coconut oil. It can give your dog a smooth glossy coat, as well as healthy, supple skin. Yeast and fungal infections are also treated and prevented through the use of coconut oil. Arthritis and similar pains can also be minimized or treated. Coconut can also balance your dog’s metabolism rate to keep his weight under control.

Another area in which amazing results have been attained is in prevention of parasitic infestations, and apparently curing the problem in many instances. 

More - http://www.dogingtonpost.com/benefits-of-coconut-oil-for-dogs/


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Oh and why? I believe that it has many benefits. Quoting a web page -
> 
> There are many other benefits of coconut oil for dogs, all good reasons why you should give your dog some virgin coconut oil. First, it can potentially reduce cancer risks. It also improves the digestion of your dog and becomes medicine for most digestive upsets. The thyroid function is also kept normal with coconut oil. It can give your dog a smooth glossy coat, as well as healthy, supple skin. Yeast and fungal infections are also treated and prevented through the use of coconut oil. Arthritis and similar pains can also be minimized or treated. Coconut can also balance your dog’s metabolism rate to keep his weight under control.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info! Yes, I was too lazy to try and figure out WHY it would be good for the dogs. Reading this, I feel like i want to fill my pool with it and swim and sip on it all day!!...hahaha

This is very good info for me as I am not very well informed in this area...I'll be getting some virgin coconut oil tomorrow!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH wow, didn't know this helped with digestion. I need to try this with Zach


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I give mine a tiny little bit of coconut oil every morning and they also love the coconut flakes as a treat. I am sure to get the unsweetened organic kind for them, with no preservatives or chemicals added.

There is a whole line of coconut products for dogs, but I just buy the human grade because it is much less expensive. (You just have to be careful to get a good quality). Their site gives you lots of info on the benefits of coconut.
I sometimes find their products at good prices in Homegoods.

CocoTherapy - Products


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think I have a book at home that gives the nutritional break down for coconut oil and I believe it was one of the more beneficial oils. I will check it after work and post what I find. I dont' currently give it but I am by no means opposed. It's something I've thought about getting..


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Well thanks everyone...this helps a ton. I like the site you linked Kathleen, but I too will look for human grade so that our entire family can enjoy coconut treats.

I like the bit about it being good for digestive tract and keeping weight under control Imma gonna be snacking on it all day for that particular 'weight under control' bit....

TYTY


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> I give G&M coconut flakes as treats and they love them. They also get their teeth brushed with coconut oil every alternate day. I used to give them coconut oil in their food but now I give them fish oil for joint and bone health. And we rub coconut oil on their paws once a week to moisturize.
> 
> Clearly we like coconut oil here


If you put it on their paws, don't they then lick their paws to get it off? I do have issues with both of mine licking their paws, Jojo more than Izzy, he is a constant licker due to allergies, Izzy just wants to clean them.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

We primarily use coconut oil to cook our food and that's the oil I add on their Dr. Harvey's veg to bowl mix. Also use a tiny bit to rub on their paws and sometimes on their hair.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> If you put it on their paws, don't they then lick their paws to get it off? I do have issues with both of mine licking their paws, Jojo more than Izzy, he is a constant licker due to allergies, Izzy just wants to clean them.



They do a bit but that's why I put coconut oil. I know it's safe as opposed to a store bought paw cream/lotion.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Viva-Labs-Organic-Virgin-Coconut/dp/B00DS842HS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408040309&sr=8-1&keywords=cold+pressed+coconut+oil]Amazon.com : Viva Labs #1 Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil : Grocery & Gourmet Food[/ame]

The best kind to get is cold pressed/organic ... you get more benefits from the oil then you do the chips. But the chips are a good healthy snack! I have rubbed this on both of my dogs paws too and cook with it as well.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

ahhh...how did you know i have a secret Romance with Amazon Carol??

Good link ~~ makes it easy to CLICK and BUY!! TY


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

coconut oil:

92% SFA (Saturated Fatty Acids)
6% MUFA (Mono saturated Fatty Acids)
2% PUFA (Polyunsaturated fatty Acids)
18 grams of omega-6 per kg
0 grams of Omega - 3 per kg

So not a good source of Omega 3

Actually as I was typing this I realized that's probably more than you wanted to know- but you can look up the different fatty acids and find out what benefits they have if you like. It is really high in the saturated fatty acids. The coconut oil is rich in short chain saturated fats. Saturated fat is supposed to help with the absorption of fat soluble vitamins and there is some discussion on it's anti microbial benefits-however too much saturated fat can cause issues with a dogs memory and ability to learn.

Don't forget Omega 3's though-they are important too!

So while I feel like coconut oil can be a healthy addition to a dogs diet I really feel like right now it's hyped up a bit more than what it's true potential is, and I would bet there are several pups out there being overdosed due to all the magical benefits some articles have made it out to have.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Brush your teeth with coconut oil once a day................... it keeps the vets away! I love brushing their teeth with coconut oil. I did a video demo on The Fab Threes page.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh interesting Janene -- i'll go check it out on your FAB page!


----------

